

See the solar sail in space  - cwan
http://cosmiclog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2010/06/17/4523482-see-the-solar-sail-in-space

======
mbenjaminsmith
The linked schematic says the sail uses LCDs around the outer edge to change
attitude. I can guess roughly how that works but can anyone explain it in
detail?

